# Resignation



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Sorry you lot. I cannot get my head around this new forum style, so Goodbye all, nice whilst it lasted.
I think I have only been here 10 years.


----------



## 100127 (Jul 20, 2006)

Thanks, bye


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Oh don't give up Blob.
I felt like that and persevered and now got the hang of it............. well mostly.

Ray.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

it seems a shame you cannot manage, but if you feel you must for your sanity (avoid fruitcakes):wink2::wink2: then nice to have met you as it were.

cabby


----------



## Evs54 (Mar 11, 2013)

Blobsta said:


> Sorry you lot. I cannot get my head around this new forum style, so Goodbye all, nice whilst it lasted.
> I think I have only been here 10 years.


Best of luck have Fun , and I agree it's going downhill fast .:surprise:


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

I agree . . . I'll prob leave when my (paid) membership runs out.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

This is sad news Blobsta. I wish you would reconsider but its clear you are not alone. Its a crying shame. Cabby you just made the Fruitcakes hit list.:slicksmile:


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Like Blobsta and Vic I'll be away too when my membership expires. Can't believe something once so easy is now so complicated - there are other places.
Bd..


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

I can't understand why people find this site so difficult. I need enlightening.

The only niggle I've had is with the obstacle course that is supposed to be the Rally booking system. 

I click on the link to the site in my Safari toolbar, it takes me to Active Topics where I can see my Private messages and Subscriptions and can look at what's been going on. There are other view I use from time to time such as New Posts.

I can post comments, including photographs, I suppose I could ignore people if I wanted, I can look through a wealth of information - some of it out of date now, I can send PMs, and my subscription was renewed without hassle. What more do I want?

The site looks OK to me. Importantly, the look is uncluttered and clear. There isn't much argy-bargy going on, there are some incredibly supportive posts for those in need, people do answer the questions and I don't feel the need to be in some continuously jolly mood; I can be myself.

So is the site just an excuse for members to move on - nothing wrong with that - or does there remain some fundamental underlying problems that affect others but not me?


----------



## bognormike (May 10, 2005)

Sorry to hear that Bob. 

But I can't see what the problem is about - people still post on here, the layout is different that it used to be, (I find it much easier to negotiate!), and there's fewer people about, but basically somebody posts something, somebody else replies, etc etc....

I'm annoyed that we don't have the active sites database; that it's taken ages to get various bits working, and the subscriptions mess, but I'm still hanging around.


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

I can sympathise with those who are still having trouble with the site because it's just so different to the old site. Somewhat like having to endure the whole new learning process going from Win 7 to 8.1.
Not everyone can spend the time or have the imagination to go clicking around to see what gives.
I almost gave up but Gaspode put me right on a couple of things and now I can access most things I regularly use.

I still have trouble finding "Start a new post" and PM's. I still have to close down after posting before entering again via "Subscribed threads" and then looking at current posts etc.

It does seem a little long winded at times.

Ray.


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Sorry to see you go Blob.


----------



## blackbirdbiker (Mar 12, 2007)

vicdicdoc said:


> I agree . . . I'll prob leave when my (paid) membership runs out.


Me to.....sorry.:crying:
Keith.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/94...sful-renewal-subscription-16.html#post1560482


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

It seems we are falling apart at the seams.!!!
Is it all down to the complexities of the new site.??
Or apathy.??

Ray.


----------



## alshymer (Nov 4, 2007)

Hi
It is a shame but the forum doesn't seem to be as active as it was. I have had so much help from members in the past.
I don't like the new site but have got used to it. However I don't think that I shall be renewing in February.
Regards
Alshymer


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Like many I enjoy the virtual friendships that I can establish on here and some of them have been converted into real ones, but like some I struggle with some aspects of the forum now where I did not use to...... e.g. posting photographs, finding PM's, inserting videos but in many other respects I now feel able to do most things.....

I also will regret Blobsta's departure and wish that we could offer support to allow him to overcome the difficulties that he seems to have got stuck on, but even when specific requests have been made for help they have only been answered by one or two other "senior members", surely the Admin staff should be having a much higher role in making sure that everyone CAN operate the framework that THEY imposed......

Some things have gone and will never be brought back; the campsite database, the LPG database, the chat rooms and so on but IMO the existing members have such a vast amount of experience in so many areas that I am loath to see ANYONE leave.....

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

I quite agree Dave which is why we need to start another campaign to......


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Agree completely Barry, if we knew his location someone could help him out, where are you Blobsta ?

Terry


----------



## eurajohn (May 9, 2005)

Strange that a few people seem to think that the site is not as active as it was previously, I was only thinking to myself that recently the frequency of posts was virtually as it used to be.
Sure some of it is from a couple of people but in the main there are new people coming along and there are still people asking questions that need and get an answer.


The new format is different to the old one but for everyday use I believe it actually better than the old one, I'm not sufficiently informed to know how or indeed if, the new owners could actually integrate the areas of the old site that are still active, or at a minimum automatically re-direct anyone that mistakenly gets taken to the old site to the new.
From the complaints I've read it seems to be that aspect that causes the most problems.


.


----------



## Jamsieboy (Jan 14, 2011)

Sorry to hear that Blobsta.
Always found your posts helpful.
There are some parts of the new site quite different but I think worth sticking with it IMHO.
We are losing far too many valued members


----------



## klyne (May 10, 2005)

I have no particular problem with the software but I get fed up with advertisements which on a slow campsite Wi-Fi take ages to load. My view is that If I pay £12.50 a year the forum should be ad free. I will seriously reconsider my subscription at next renewal. There are other free forums out there, including Facebook whilst whist not ideal will do me. David


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Blobsta

Just where are you going?

We need you 

I need you

You can't desert a sinking ship

We need to re float it

Sandra


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I am certainly not a fan of the new site.

It just seems to me to be less intuitive and more complicated to use than the old site, but that's progress, DONT get me started on Windows 8.1 !!!!!!!!

Andy


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

klyne said:


> I have no particular problem with the software but I get fed up with advertisements which on a slow campsite Wi-Fi take ages to load. My view is that If I pay £12.50 a year the forum should be ad free. I will seriously reconsider my subscription at next renewal. There are other free forums out there, including Facebook whilst whist not ideal will do me. David


I get none. Are you using Adblock Plus? If not you should be. Free and blocks ads on all sorts of sites. https://adblockplus.org/

It varies how you install it depending on your browser but that link should detect what your using. If you get stuck let me know and I will sort it for you.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

The old site was a real pain in the end and then the same faults were carried on by VS but the site was that unstable they gave up on it.., they have given us a site that is more stable apart from the gremlins that need sorting.. 

So near yet so far!....

ray.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

rayrecrok said:


> The old site was a real pain in the end and then the same faults were carried on by VS but the site was that unstable they gave up on it.., they have given us a site that is more stable apart from the gremlins that need sorting..
> 
> So near yet so far!....
> 
> ray.


Just so we are clear for everyone. They have made a new site, imported the threads and made it so we can post and thats it. 80% of what we had is still on the old site and so is the old login which seems to be a major confusion.

We were unique once as we had a massive resource with history but its quickly going down the pan.


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

I just wish the old site layout was used with the headings and content actually reliable


All these headings of todays post/ new post/active topics were just ONE ie new posts just to be able to refresh the page. :wink2:


tony


----------



## 96299 (Sep 15, 2005)

My subs are due next month - any agg and I'm a gonna. Cant be dealing with all that crap !

Steve


----------



## peribro (Sep 6, 2009)

Oh well, I guess I'm in the minority - I find the new site easy to use and far more stable than the old one. And as for members who don't like it and want to "resign", then fine. So say "thanks and goodbye" but all too often they use it as an opportunity to criticise this site, it's management and it's members and that's just negative and destructive. If people don't like the site, then that's fine - go somewhere else but stop moaning about it - it's been some considerable time since the "old" site (that everyone was moaning about at the time) has gone and it ain't coming back.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

peribro said:


> Oh well, I guess I'm in the minority - I find the new site easy to use and far more stable than the old one. And as for members who don't like it and want to "resign", then fine. So say "thanks and goodbye" but all too often they use it as an opportunity to criticise this site, it's management and it's members and that's just negative and destructive. If people don't like the site, then that's fine - go somewhere else but stop moaning about it - it's been some considerable time since the "old" site (that everyone was moaning about at the time) has gone and it ain't coming back.


Bit harsh considering the OP has been a member 10 years and invested a lot in the site. A loss of a long term member is a big loss to us as well as them.

I see what your saying though and I don't like seeing lots of threads about how crap the site is but at the same time something needs to be done and if we don't speak out then people will continue to leave and that benefits nobody.

Technically, I don't have a problem with the new site and there are some great improvements but clearly many do and there is a lot of stuff still missing that I fear will never be incorporated.

There is still no answer as yet on my suggestion to do a way with subs for a while which is IMO the only answer to save MHF in the short term at least.


----------



## rayrecrok (Nov 21, 2008)

I have to say the input VS have put into this site even with all the faults still around is massive compared to the input on my old diiving forum, that forum seemed to use the same platform that Nuke used to run this site, and like Facts the whole site was unstable and kept cobbled together by the owner and his helpers... Like here the old site was well loved, but in all honesty was unreliable in the extreme, just like our old site....

Except the diving site is just as we left it when we all buggered off to form our own site, our new dive site runs perfectly!..

Ray.


----------



## Brock (Jun 14, 2005)

The massive, historic knowledge base is not necessarily an asset. Anything more than two years old is probably out of date unless it has been refreshed because motorhoming is changing. I'd dump anything more than three years old. I certainly would be wary of following some of the advice whilst newbies might go astray. The first post under Base Chassis was posted on 24 November 2003 and asked how good Grays of Warwick were at servicing a motorhome. From their website, they don't appear to be Fiat Professionals.

It's also not how much knowledge we have stored, but how easy it is to access. The search function works, the forums are broken down into logical groups which is good. Then when you have a look at some of the titles for the posts, you sometimes have no idea what the post is about. You can waste a fair bit of time wading through posts to find the information you need. We subscribers can be guilty of using witty, rather than informative, titles on technical issues.

We engage in a significant amount of recreational whining. We should accept, that like the weather we often whine about, there is little we can do to improve what we have. Perhaps we'd be better off helping people access the site - thankfully quite a few members already do this - and updating the technical information we do have so we remain at the forefront of Motorhoming Facts. I've been on one motorhome forum this morning just to see what'e being said and was, for the second time when visiting this site, left shuddering at the advice being given.

Perhaps to get the changes we want, we should protest more forcibly such as having a non-posting and visiting week. Might make the owners sit up and it might make us realise we can live without Facts if not each other.


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

Brock said:


> The massive, historic knowledge base is not necessarily an asset. Anything more than two years old is probably out of date unless it has been refreshed because motorhoming is changing. I'd dump anything more than three years old. I certainly would be wary of following some of the advice whilst newbies might go astray. The first post under Base Chassis was posted on 24 November 2003 and asked how good Grays of Warwick were at servicing a motorhome. From their website, they don't appear to be Fiat Professionals.
> 
> It's also not how much knowledge we have stored, but how easy it is to access. The search function works, the forums are broken down into logical groups which is good. Then when you have a look at some of the titles for the posts, you sometimes have no idea what the post is about. You can waste a fair bit of time wading through posts to find the information you need. We subscribers can be guilty of using witty, rather than informative, titles on technical issues.
> 
> ...


:grin2: Go on strike! Come and spend a week on Fruitcakes!


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Surely no one is that desperate BARRY 

Sandra


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

aldra said:


> Surely no one is that desperate BARRY
> 
> Sandra


Or Barmy enough. Then again...:grin2:


----------



## spykal (May 9, 2005)

barryd said:


> Bit harsh considering the OP has been a member 10 years and invested a lot in the site. A loss of a long term member is a big loss to us as well as them.


I don't like to see anyone leave but there comes a time when I stop feeling sorry.

Blobsta ..AKA Sysinfo has left us before ... dummies have been thrown out in the past causing upset ...:frown2:

Just a couple of links ...

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/1267226-post1.html

http://forums.motorhomefacts.com/20...ese-popular-members-lately-2.html#post1142435

I suppose I should not ask this but is it concern for the forum or a form of attention seeking? It does make me sad to see it though :crying:


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

I'm shocked to find I've been on the site for nine years.
It's helped us through purchasing two vans abroad.
Getting our Dalmation stuck in Europe by letting passport run out.
Found many routes for us to Southern Spain and Italy
Made many cyber friends some of whom we have met.
Provided much amusement
Some legal advice
And much more.
I find the new model site much quicker and less likely to freeze.
It's what we have let's be thankful for it , it's help advice and friendship
Margaret


----------



## Zepp (May 14, 2009)

Blobsta said:


> Sorry you lot. I cannot get my head around this new forum style, so Goodbye all, nice whilst it lasted.
> I think I have only been here 10 years.


Sorry to see you go Blobsta Ive enjoyed your posts , I've been a member for six years and no matter what I've asked someone has helped me .My subs are not due till Oct but I'm sure things will change for the better if not I will leave you can't keep flogging a dead horse ...........saying that £12 for all the goodwill and help is not alot

Paul


----------



## vicdicdoc (May 14, 2005)

peribro said:


> Oh well, I guess I'm in the minority - I find the new site easy to use and far more stable than the old one. And as for members who don't like it and want to "resign", then fine. So say "thanks and goodbye" but all too often they use it as an opportunity to criticise this site, it's management and it's members and that's just negative and destructive. If people don't like the site, then that's fine - go somewhere else but stop moaning about it - it's been some considerable time since the "old" site (that everyone was moaning about at the time) has gone and it ain't coming back.


But but but . . . I like moaning


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

Keep moaning Vic

And keep on here

Blobsta

Wherever you are 

Get back on here immediately 

You have not had permission to 

Syfinso now what that was that about?.

Forever Blobsta 

Aldrat


----------

